# Questions about getting a domain website?



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Hay folks;*
*I am looking in to get myself a domain website, not sure which one or where would be the best for the buck to go.
Hoping you can guide me to the best place. Have any Idea's on price to. 
I am interested in something that I can go from a starter point into developing into something nice. *

*Take care and God Bless!!*:4-dontkno


----------



## jgulick48 (Feb 19, 2006)

look at this site for domain name regestration http://www.omniprohosting.com/dnregistration.php In most cases you have to reserve/register your domain with one company then have another host the files for it all in all at most it can be around $50 a year


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ Direct Current
Network Solutions offers many options and they are pretty good.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello jgulick and Please and all the other TSF folks. I HAVE SOME MORE QUESTIONS TO ASK, I have myself a fix to fix and a puzzle to unpuzzle. I hope I haven't run you all away from the thread.

An added enthusiasm in a reason thread from one of our good very knowledgable members "Christian Ministry" has got me wanting drop some of my other projects and go a head and get my website up and running for the good Lord. Maybe you can give me some guiding light to complete this task. 

Now I will be the first to admit, I know nothing as to how to set a website site up, but I am learning. Here is what I want to do;

*What I have in mine is to have a website Like a forum site for;
People to talk about there problems and needs 
How to labor for the Lord in doing his work
Doing evangelistic work
Helping people who do not believe in God to understand God
Jesus, and the Holy spirit.
Open discussion witness and testimonial 
Deep indept Study of the Bible 
Prayer zone> where we can all pray over problems and needs for people/the world etc. And so on. 
Suggestion Box
Place where folk can purchase CD/DVD's of Surmons.
Instead of the routine smileys I want to create something 
that is related to Christians saying and thought. 
I need to find out more about getting a web host and getting the domain name for the site and cost initialed in this website and which one of these web host would be the best for me costwize, for now the cost will fall on me alone until I get donations and sponsors to help pay the bill. 
I understand there is software out there for the setting up of forums so I have to look into it to. Is there a different in a website then a forum for cost as for the webhost. Where do I go to get the Know how to build a forums site kindof like this in structure? Help?

* We that about it in a nut shell, and I am the nut. Can you folks steer me in the right direction? 

God Bless every one. DC:sayyes:


----------



## daz215 (Aug 6, 2006)

Youll need some small hosting space, you probably wont spend more than $2 a month on this and a goddady.com domain name for about $10 a year


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

> *Hello Daz215 and all other TSF folk.Want to thank you for heading me in the right direction.
> 
> Tell me can you give me some direction about creating a forum om my website? Something simular the TFS site. My will be used for Christian Ministry work. I welcome your input everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

as daz215 said, Godaddy.com is probably going to be your best bet. For under $46 / year, you can get basic hosting with domain name. Also, depending on what hosting plan you choose, you can find free forums to download and host on your own site. If you choose Godaddy's Linux server, go to http://www.phpbb.com and get the forum for free. If you do Godaddy's windows hosting, then go to http://forum.snitz.com/

Hope this helps. Post anything else if you need it.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

> *Hay my TSF friends, I have a bit of a confussing puzzle to solve.
> Got on Godaddy to reg. my domain name & set up my web Host with them, before it was over I wound up with a $467.00 dollar bill which I pollity declined. I need some help here before I try it again and make a big dummy of my self. All I wanted was a simple;
> 
> Website domain Reg name
> ...


:4-dontkno :4-thatsba  God Bless everyone.


----------



## kylekwan (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi,

For your requirements, perhaps there are tonnes of domain name & hosting providers around. I'm not so familiar with the oversea landscape so I can't give you my recommendations. However, I hope my two cents might worth your consideration:

1. Look for the company that is *"reachable"*. Pay a bit more if you need to. *REASON*: You can "suddenly" appear at their desk and bang table if they screw up your hosting or they restricted your usage. 

2. If you choose not reachable, then perhaps any companies that provide the services is the same. You will just need to correspond via email or phone. They might take years to reply or you might end up frustrating more of yourself.

*Note: I personally like to appear phsyically at their desk. Most of the time it solve a lot of waiting.*


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

> *Hello kylekwan, you comments got me laughing, thanks I need that, I must have knok on the right door early this morning at godaddy, got a responce that explain a bit more about it. This is what they said;
> 
> "Based on my Email, it sounds as if you should purchase the following;
> --Domain name(includes 1 email address, free hosting, and free Website Tonight. Please keep in mine the free Hosting and Website Tonight will have ads on your webpages)
> ...


----------

